# RCP ViewPart Tabicon - animation



## Christian D. (24. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

Ich versuche gerade in meiner RCP Application ein animiertes Tab Icon in meine View einzubinden (Ladeanzeige). Leider ohne erfolg ;(.

Kann mir jemand nen Tipp oder Lösungsansatz geben? 


Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Gast2 (24. Jan 2011)

Christian D. hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich versuche gerade in meiner RCP Application ein animiertes Tab Icon in meine View einzubinden (Ladeanzeige). Leider ohne erfolg ;(.
> 
> ...



Glaube nicht das so etwas möglich ist. Um Ladebilder anzuzeigen solltest du dir die Job API anschauen.
On the Job: The Eclipse 3.0 Jobs API


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jan 2011)

Die JUnit View hat soetwas. Dort werden AFAIK abwechelnd verschiedene Bilder angezeigt um eine Animation zu erzeugen. Schau dir mal den Code an, dann weißt du mehr.


----------



## Christian D. (25. Jan 2011)

Ah OK.

Ich werds mir ma anschauen, Danke.


----------

